# Colors issues (Red, Blue, Yellow..)



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello,

I use a Ricoh printer (Gex3300) and a geat press for sublimation on any supports (phone case, t shirt, mug, etc..)

But i have got a probleme with the colors.. The red is not red, is like red/pink, like salmon...

The basics colors are very difficult to reproduce perfectly for me.

I use the Sawgrass ink and the power driver. I tried to change the settings to saturated, intense and tried to change the substract too : my red is always salmon.

I dont think the problem is about the time to press and the temperature cause i have changed several times..

So, is it possible to print a bright red, a flashy red, a real red ???

I tried to print a fluorescent colors like the green or pink but the colors are very dull.

I dont understand.. Please help me


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Nicovideo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use a Ricoh printer (Gex3300) and a geat press for sublimation on any supports (phone case, t shirt, mug, etc..)
> 
> ...


You need "fluorescent" sublimation inks to hit fluorescent colors, and I don't think you can get those for Ricoh or other small format printers.

For those SKDave sells those cheaper than you could print them as you would need a second and dedicated printer for fluorescent inks.

Dye Sublimation Transfers by S&K Manufacturing, Inc Print Shop

You can see Dave's ad on this site, he does offer neon transfers, just they are not showing on the link I provided. Perhaps he will chime in here.

Sawgrass Technologies - SubliJet IQ Sublimation Inks for the Epson 4800

GO NeoTack Dye Sub Ink | Neon Dye Sublimation Ink

If you want a standard red to be as good as possible suggest you get some swatches and print and transfer those.

Use both a standard photo test files and swatches if you need to dial in a good red, but no standard sublimation ink will be "dayglo" "neon" or " fluorescent".

Photo test file
http://www.gballard.net/dl/PDI_TargetFolderONLY.zip

See there for the swatches and the videos show how to use them to dial in color.

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares

I suspect since your other colors are OK your are really seeing the limitations of your ink/profile combination. Either you need to dial in the RED or you are expecting too much from your system.


----------



## printbobber (Feb 3, 2013)

I use the ricoh sg3110 with sublijet R inks and the texprint-r paper, my colors are very bright and true. My company logo is a very bright red, similar to pms199, it prints very well. For transferring to poly tees and sweatshirts I am using 400 degrees for 40 seconds. Don't know if this info helps, but trying to share what works for me.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

printbobber said:


> I use the ricoh sg3110 with sublijet R inks and the texprint-r paper, my colors are very bright and true. My company logo is a very bright red, similar to pms199, it prints very well. For transferring to poly tees and sweatshirts I am using 400 degrees for 40 seconds. Don't know if this info helps, but trying to share what works for me.


I get a really good red too, I'm on Epson and Cobra. Something I didn't mention was the substrate itself, that would also dictate how much "pop" you get.


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all thank you for this answers

I press iPhone cover 180°C during 120s. But i dont know why my black is perfect (true black bright) ? I think it's not a heat press problem (transfer), i think it's a printer problem or icc profile.. I feel my printer doesnt reproduce the good color on the screens. I know the color on the paper is not the same on the subscrat transfered, but i find the difference is high..


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Got a feeling you are printing your paper on the wrong side and not, on the sublimation side.. Could it be?......


----------

